# Treating Neuropathy with Cannabis - Share with us



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 6, 2012)

I have had to deal with Polyneuropathy for years and it all began with a Motorcycle Accident back in the late 80s .. Ever since my Nervous system has never been the same and along with added injury and ageing I find it to be overwhelming and very depressing at times .. 

People ask me to explain this disorder and I simply state that my Nervous System need a " Out Of Order " Sign . Extreme pain , numbness and Dull aches are a few common side effects of this disorder along with Muscle Spasms .. I wont get into more than just these basic symptoms as this disorder can be very diverse depending on where the Nerves have been damaged to begin with .. 


So with this said , what works for you strain wise as well as methods of intake for maximum relief ?

Smoking a joint does not always cut the pain or other symptoms .. Unfortunately certain strains aggravate this condition and make it worse .. Pre 98 Bubba Kush is one that brings misery to my system yet a true Afghani almost always brings great relief to me .. Ill elaborate more in time about other strains if this brings interest here ...


Please share your stories , good or bad . Many people will benefit from this , if we share our stories and trials and tribulations of Neuropathy .. PotSnob


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 6, 2012)

*neuropathy* /neu·rop·a·thy/ (ndbobr-rop´ah-the) a functional disturbance or pathological change in the peripheral nervous system, sometimes limited to noninflammatory lesions as opposed to those of neuritis.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 6, 2012)

Chemdawg anyway I can get it. GREAT for anything nerve related. I'm sure there are plenty out there better suited I've just personally have yet to find them.


----------



## superstoner1 (Dec 6, 2012)

prof, my wife has a severe polyneuropathy that had her hospitalized for over 400 days in a 28 month period. it is horrible to see, and the meds they give are even worse. the main thing that got her out was i was sneaking her a little baseball bat pipe every day and she would toke up. i went through 15-20 strains trying to find her a good one, and some did exactly what you said. i have a strain called "mystery" that was sent to me by the breeder in clone form that is incredible. very strong smoke, the kind that just keeps expanding.


----------



## 420circuit (Dec 17, 2012)

I keep a log of the strains, the effect and duration, amount of anxious-ness and pain relief. Quite a variety between strains and sometimes it is hard to nail down effectiveness because, with Hawaiian I was so busy I forgot the pain, but with grape kush I was really numb for a while and then slept well for a few hours. Sometimes it is just a distraction from the constant pain and I think what got my family to accept my 'project' was when I explained that for a few minutes I can forget that I have cancer. It doesn't last very long but it is a fun hobby. The blueberry was nice and so was sweet tooth. Big bang was not good at all. Dealing with heavy nerve damage here too, interested to hear what others have found that helps.


----------



## 420circuit (Dec 23, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> prof, my wife has a severe polyneuropathy that had her hospitalized for over 400 days in a 28 month period. it is horrible to see, and the meds they give are even worse. the main thing that got her out was i was sneaking her a little baseball bat pipe every day and she would toke up. i went through 15-20 strains trying to find her a good one, and some did exactly what you said. i have a strain called "mystery" that was sent to me by the breeder in clone form that is incredible. very strong smoke, the kind that just keeps expanding.


Would love to hear what you think is in the 'mystery' strain.


----------



## MsCochise (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Professor pot..........Yes, we have a "praise" report for neuropathy (sorry about the spelling I'm buzzed right now), any who....My grandma has just been diagnoised with this issue. I scouted out a few of my grower friends and found a few of them that make the cannabis oil. Well, grandma is now running around the house skip to my lew and has just about thrown that walker in the corner. Yes, you guessed it, the cannabis oil works. Grandma will be 81 years of age this Jan 2013 if the good lord says so. And yes, she will bring in her birthday with cannabis oil. She can not believe ALL the freakin pills and running tab that her local pharmacy has stuck her with. Grandma is a new woman. lol! Without the pain she is getting back to enjoying life again...pain free! I have two friends / growers whom I donate to for their oil. One price is $35 the other is $15? Both oils work! Go figure. At any rate, me and my family are so happy that the we the people of Michigan collectively decided to support medical marijuana in all forms. God Bless every last one of us! Happy New Year 2013.


----------



## ckrescho (Dec 30, 2012)

Does fibromyalgia fall into this type of illness? I too have suffered more than one head injury, with the first one aroud ten years old. I have had "untraceable" headaches since middle school and have few diagnoses other than migraines and "possibly" fibromyalgia. Ultimately only two years with a patient card allowed me to try a few strains with sativas bringing the most relief to memory.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 30, 2012)

I believe they are related and work together hand in hand .. Here is a blog post that might be of interest . Peace and Happy New Years 

[h=1]Fibromyalgia and Neuropathy Are Friends[/h]January 4th, 2010 Alexandra Carmichael Posted in Research Findings | 10 Comments »
​[h=5]Awesome awareness art by Kindreds Page .[/h]Chronic pain &#8211; not fun, extremely common, and very poorly understood.
I recently learned that 10 million Americans are estimated to have fibromyalgia, a chronic pain condition, and up to 20 million Americans have neuropathy, a nerve disease that causes pain and numbness. (Statistics from the National Fibromyalgia Association and the Neuropathy Action Foundation).
With enough patients coming together, progress can start to be made on these conditions that affect so many people in their everyday lives.

Today&#8217;s announcement is that we found a strong association between Fibromyalgia and Neuropathy, which independent studies published in established journals also confirm. In graphical form:
x
.d
CureTogether members who report Fibromyalgia are *7x more likely* to report Neuropathy than members with no Fibromyalgia. This comes from a study of *763 people* sharing data online for the past year.
For details on this finding and how it matches up with other studies, read on&#8230;









[h=3].
Details of the CureTogether Fibromyalgia-Neuropathy Finding[/h]Among 128 people reporting Fibromyalgia in this study, 57 (44.5%) reported also having Neuropathy, and the remaining 71 specifically reported not having Neuropathy.
Among 635 people reporting &#8220;No Fibromyalgia&#8221; in this study, 43 (6.8%) reported having Neuropathy, and the remaining 592 people specifically reported not having Neuropathy.
This *44.5% vs. 6.8% difference represents a statistically significant relative risk of 6.5*, with a 99% confidence interval of 4.6 &#8211; 9.2.
.
[h=3]Other Fibromyalgia-Neuropathy Research[/h]The importance of this finding is that using *only self-reported data*, we have found an association between fibromyalgia and neuropathy that has previously been explored only in clinical studies such as the following:
1. Depression, fibromyalgia and neuropathic pain have high co-morbidity rates &#8211;http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19482616
2. Fibromyalgia was considered as a possible neuropathic pain syndrome but it most likely its own syndrome &#8211;http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16078360
3. The same kinds of treatments can often work for both fibromyalgia and neuropathy &#8211;http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12490826
[h=3].
Self-Reported Data at CureTogether[/h]CureTogether has been called &#8220;Yelp for health.&#8221; It is a collaboration of people from around the world volunteering to solve real problems in chronic conditions.
People self-report and rate symptoms and treatments for over 410 conditions. The top conditions at CureTogether are depression, anxiety, migraine, back pain, and vulvodynia.
.
*Related Links:*
- Migraine-Fibromyalgia Link Reported at CureTogether
- Top-Rated Fibromyalgia Treatments


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 30, 2012)

I want to say thanks to all who have replied above , this is going to take time and I will only chime in to add such as above .. 

I feel its more beneficial to let others clearly state what they can and this allows others in time to have a much cleaner slate to read .. So I reiterate , Thanks for the information shared and any future info shared as well .. Peace .....


----------



## ckrescho (Jan 6, 2013)

I have had random muscle spasms where it is visible to another person and I have never reported this to my doctor...


----------



## popcornery (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi professor,
I have been on an extended search for help with this ailment for several years.
This is what I have found for ME; 
No Sativsa as they excite the nerve endings in trying to restore them....but this causes pain.
High CBDs help tremendously. 
Low THC is necessary to reduce feelings of nerve agitation so a high CBD to THC ratio is best...as in 3parts CBD- 2 parts THC. There are some strains that have a 50%-50% ratio that for me, is a little too high.
So LOW THC is good. 
Best strains have been Cannatonic indica, Harlequin, Sour Tsunami 3. 
Though both the Harlequin and Sour Tsu are sativa dominant, when mixed with the Cannatonic or low thc indica in a tincture or extract this combination is the best at really quieting the pain.
Goo luck!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 30, 2013)

Gotta second chemdawg. Fucking fantastic for pain. 

You ever try gabapentin professor? I find it works in my neuropathy. On 800 mg 3x a day. I find I still have pain but the pins and needles as well as the burning is lessened but my leg still feels sleep


----------

